# health check for 34 year old Man



## BONDGIRL (24 Apr 2012)

Hello all,
My DP would like to have an extensive health check carried out. He has already gotten bloods from GP but wants to investigate further as he is not feeling too hot at the moment and is a little worried. He was looking at the mater private health check but I see a lot of it is not applicable to his age over 40's etc and wonder is 500euro a bit too much for his age?  
Can anyone recommend where to go? He has coealic disease.


----------



## Slim (24 Apr 2012)

BONDGIRL said:


> Hello all,
> My DP would like to have an extensive health check carried out. He has already gotten bloods from GP but wants to investigate further as he is not feeling too hot at the moment and is a little worried. He was looking at the mater private health check but I see a lot of it is not applicable to his age over 40's etc and wonder is 500euro a bit too much for his age?
> Can anyone recommend where to go? He has coealic disease.


 
Hi Bondgirl.

I am sure that the clinics would tailor a check up for him. I used the Well at the Beacon Hospital Sandyford a few years ago. I was over 40 at that time though. My friend also used the Galway Clinic recently for health check. They have a few packages, starting at about €350, I think. My own feeling is that using these clinics may not be necessary unless you have a particular health concern, as you mention. Might be better to follow up with his own GP and be referred in public or private system to a particular specialist. Some of the clinics charge an arm and a leg to repeat tests your GP does for about €50.

No connection with any clinic (unfortunately!). Slim


----------



## Jazz01 (24 Apr 2012)

Hi,

If he talks to his GP on his concerns there should be further tests his GP can do for him - I know some GPs aren't great when it comes to prevention / forward planning etc, but it's up to him to push it if he has concerns... Have a read of:
[broken link removed]

I have no connection with this place - just used it for reference before when chatting to my GP. If further tests are carried out by GP, then expect to pay extra as more time will be needed to run such.

Make sure he goes through ALL family medical history .... siblings, parents, parents siblings, grandparents - try to see what they may have, (e.g. diabetes in the family) - have that list together before he meets with GP / specialists...


----------



## BONDGIRL (25 Apr 2012)

hei s going to go for Mater Private one..


----------



## OMD (25 Apr 2012)

Just flush his money down the toilet it will save time. If he is not happy with his GP go to a different GP. What will the Mater Check do that his GP won't. This is a serious question. He should know exactly what test he hopes to have done that his GP hasn't done, what is the rationale for that test and is it necessary in his case. If it is get referred for that test. Based on this
http://www.materprivate.ie/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/Health-Check-Brochure-2012-as-at-11.1.12.pdf
All the tests done in Mater can be easily done by his GP (most of them probably have been done). Private health screening is for those with more money than sense.


----------



## pj111 (26 Apr 2012)

+1


----------

